# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  What are the primary powers you use in dreams?

## Robo

Not 100% sure if this is the right place for this,

I notice that quite often, I am a different person in my dreams, just last night I dreamed that I was Light Yagami from the anime series death note, I have also been Raven Night, Megaman X, and at least one other person that I have never heard of.

So my question is, when you dream, lucid or not, what types of powers do you usually use?

----------


## kookyinc

Usually I can do magic and I can move very easily (i.e. flying, moving really fast over rough terrain, etc).

----------


## BIGCobra

I like throwing balls of energy, usually I make them invisible but sometimes I make them glow.

----------


## Blupaba

I can pause and rewind dreams like a video tape and throw balls of electricity at unsuspecting victims  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## XeL

Force pushes, accurate summonings of people.

Lately I've had several non-lucids where I have the ability to slow down time.

----------


## Phobetor

Pause and rewind dreams sounds SO cool!  I can only fly now (is that a power?), but I recently tried to change my method of flying.  Rather than the simple being-pushed-from-the-legs kind of flying (know what I mean?), I tried flying like Neo in The Matrix: the ground under him twirls a little and then he blasts up.  It was so cool feeling the ground underneath me become almost liquid as I pushed off it and blasted off.  But I blasted off so fast that I got a little dizzy and woke myself up haha.

----------


## Samael

Invulnerability and telekinesis are my main ones right now.

----------


## Klaudyw3

Telekineses , force pushes, and summonings are my best. Moving the sun rocks  :tongue2:

----------


## Hukif

Oh, well my most used powers are dimensional teleportation and full body control, which would be DNA control, but whatever <.<

----------


## Robot_Butler

I almost always fly in my dreams.  I also shape-shift into animals quite a bit.  I don't get into a lot of fights.  When I do, It is normally because I want someone to leave me alone, or stop bothering me.  I just pick people up and throw them as if they were weightless, or I make them explode/disappear on an atomic level.  Poof!  You're gone!   I like the direct approach  ::D:

----------


## Puffin

I'm usually myself in my regular dreams, but I'm braver and more quick to start fights.

My lucid dream "skills" would have to be invulnerability, super strength, flying, and shooting different kinds of beams. I'm pretty comfortable with summoning people and controlling their actions, too.

----------


## Dragon Wolf

Don't know yet but if I did I'd want powers like in Full Metal Alchemist.

----------


## Nighthog

Telekinesis seems to be quite a regular one for me to use. Vectoring new paths for objects to fly and bounce things around.

I do also like to make things spin in various ways. The spinning saw blades thing is quite cool. Using swords works as well.

Then I've used some magic like things at times.

There is the personal gravity control thing. But it's still in development. Just shifting through objects is nice and fun, but I need more practice to manage it better when it's not just some windows.

----------


## Ashouren

By shooting beams, you mean the Dragon Ball Z like beams?

----------


## zeldafreak

the ability to wake up as soon as I know I am dreaming
and super Jumping (trying to fly but 2 things happen I can only jump high and dream usually fades while I am in the air.)

----------


## p0k3ts1z3

my favorite is illusion, i love making people think they are on fire or that i have a huge beast as a guard pet. its really practical too cuz i don't like to fight so i just make them believe im not there. not the same as invisibility, but you get my point. I also HATE levitating, its not very classy lol, i usually fly by growing large wings from my back ( i think everyone should try this method as it takes more control than levitation making you sink further into your dream ) i go for big white angel wings, but iv done black wings, hawk wings, bat wings, and insect wings. [I tried jet pack but i burned myself and woke up]

----------


## Puffin

> By shooting beams, you mean the Dragon Ball Z like beams?



Magic beams as in ice, fire, or energy. (:

----------


## MatrixMaster92

I haven't put my plan into action yet (still learning to LD) but my main powers I plan to use are: Force push, Sith Lightning, DBZ style k beam, matrix style ninjitsu, and also maybe a Force Repulse like in the new trailer for Star Wars: The Force Unleashed II. Basically it is a Jedi power Starkiller uses where he levitates a few feet off the ground, compresses his body and then relesases a huge wave of energy. In the trailer it was so big it incinerated every Storm Trooper within like 60 feet of him! :0

-I also really like throwing knifes and ninja stars

----------


## Puffin

> I also really like throwing knifes and ninja stars



Whew... I hate it when knives appear in my lucid dreams. They're the one thing that's still able to hurt me when I'm invincible.

----------


## zwishenzug

The powers I use most often are phasing through walls, flying, and telekinesis.  I've also walked on water, had Spiderman powers, read a dream character's mind, and possessed enormous strength.

----------

